# Beretta Xtrema 2



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

Whats everyones opinion on the Xtrema 2?


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Its not as good as a benelli :evilsmile


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

i have one and i love it. wouldnt trade it for any other waterfowl gun out there!


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

quick406 said:


> i have one and i love it. wouldnt trade it for any other waterfowl gun out there!


 Thats what i like to hear.I have been looking at it for months and now that i have the money im probably picking one up next week.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a SBEII and a Beretta A390 Silver Mallard. 

Love the Benelli. Wouldn't trade it for the world. 

Love the Beretta. Great shooting gun. Never failed me and the gas operation is a bit easier on the shoulder. 

I'd own an Extrema w/kick-off, *IF* they made it in left hand. :sad:


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

Im gonna get one without the KO because with the purchase of an xtrema 2 with out KO beretta gives you a KO system for free.Cant go wrong there.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

killakovach said:


> Im gonna get one without the KO because with the purchase of an xtrema 2 with out KO beretta gives you a KO system for free.Cant go wrong there.


Just heard about that promotion, either that or like 100 bucks worth of gear...I think.

DO IT. BUY A SWEET GUN. BTW. Benelli is cool too!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I love mine! I was going to get an extrema2 or sbe2 but the sbe2 felt a little small in my hands! 

mike


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

Benellis are good guns.I always wanted a SBE2 until i saw this shotgun..I like the way the beretta looks and it has the aqua finish on it.Yes u either get gear or the KO.And i also will be getting the $150 card from Cabelas for buying it.Then i can get the rest of the gear i need b4 season starts.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Ko is over rated! the gun kicks very little without it!


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Ko is over rated! the gun kicks very little without it!


 I have heard that even with 3 1/2 it doesnt kick too bad.The KO is free so i might as well get it right?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Typically, talking about "which gun is better" in this forum is akin to talking bad about a guys wife or girlfriend - it can get _interesting_ real fast!

money always being a consideration, I would strongly suggest you do some searching on the net and try to drum up a Beretta Extrema.

IMO, the II series for both Benelli and Beretta are more Marketing than Meat.

fantastic guns, but at around $1300-1600 for a II version of either.... it better be twice the gun and I don't see it.

there's a number of online gun sites you can search and you'd probably be able to pick up a new in the box "I" version extrema for $700-900 (I did). and they still have the gel pad. still want to spend some money? There's plenty of aftermarket recoil reducing products out there you could use that would give you comparable results to the II (if you could really feel the difference anyways between the two).

that'll leave you with $600 to send me as a finders fee!


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

Both are top of the line waterfowl guns, but becareful, they shoulder and point completley different. You should definitly shoot them before spend that kind of money. I cannot shoot a Bennelli worth a darn. I tend to beleive it is because it has less of a drop(from sight plane of the barrel) to the top of the buttplate, where as a remington(same drop as a berretta) is very natural and fits very well.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

I would echo what 2001rotax800 says. They shoulder and point completely different. I am short with short arms and found that the Benelli suited my frame a lot better. Buy the gun that fits you best and don't let the amount of felt recoil be the determining factor unless both guns fit you well.


----------



## mold_mker (Jan 19, 2003)

I bought mine last year, same way w/o kick off and then got it free from Beretta. I took about 5 weeks to get it. If you are shooting 3" ammo my opinion is that the k/o doesn't make that much difference. For me, the k/o made the LOP just a little too long. Great shooting gun. First hunt with it my dog knocked it into the water. I picked it up off the bottom, turned it upside down to drain the water out of it. Then started killing ducks with it. Good Luck!


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

One guy i hunt with has a SBE, another has the Beretta....I have shot both, they do shoulder differently...

I will stick with my Winchester Super X 2....and maybe soon purchasing a Super X 3...but I might wait until the Super X 427 comes out....LOL


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I love my Extrema I. I've shot an Extrema II with the kick-off installed and I didn't notice much of a difference. Felt recoil in any gas powered autoloader is reasonably light as far as I'm concerned. I'd take the advice posted here and shoot several different weapons and choose the one that fits you best. I respect the Benelli SBE models (after all, Beretta OWNS Benelli, so their quality is great), but Benellis do not fit me well so they don't shoot where I point. My Extrema does - or at least I feel I can be more consistent with it. If you decide the Beretta works for you, I'd take Branta's advice and look for a new Extrema I. You'll save a LOT of money - in my opinion the kick-off on the II is just not worth the several hundred dollar up charge.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I own two sbes and have shot a half dozen Extremas. They are very soft on the shoulder compared to my sbes. But when you shoot trap with a Model 12 everything feels soft. I like the rubberized fore end and pistol grip. Very nice feature for a waterfowl gun. Several of my buddies own them and I cannot remember them ever having an issue with any of them. I love my bennys but I certainly wouldn't pass on a beretta either, both fine weapons. I always worry about gas autos in my hands though. They like to be cleaned!  Whereas my benny might get it once a year whether it needs it or not. Sounds like a great deal besides. I don't think you can go wrong with either.

Smoke


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Reliable.. But feel chunky in my paws


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Both the Beretta and Benelli come with shims for drop and cast on / cast off. I have changed the drop in my Beretta several times depending on my needs; trap, hunting birds, hunting ducks, skeet, sporting clays etc. Not so much the SBE because it's mainly my waterfowl gun. 

All guns should be patterned for POI and adjusted accordingly IMHO.


----------

